# Multi-Day Dangerous, Destructive Winter Storm



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey folks heres the link to this winter storm moving in from weather.com , make sure to when you scroll down and read you see its actually 5 pages long concerning the storm and what its going to do in your part of the U.S., wish everybody safety through it with themselves and their dogs.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weat...s-destructive-winter-storm-midwest_2011-01-30


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the heads up Harry..
Just [email protected]#$%^ great!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

We just had a multi day storm last week--15" of snow on top of the snow and ice left over from the last storms. I swear, I am never going to be able to walk my dogs again.....unless I want to leash walk down the middle of the road. Today I am stuck in the house with 2 hyper dogs and a sick kid....We are set to get snow (again!) tomorrow turning in to ice on Wed....Not looking good for school or dog exercise....


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks like mainly more rain here - glad I bought another 10 bales of pine needles for by the back door. Tired of red mud.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I had to go to Montreal on Saturday to get my young dog as my buddy taking care of him was heading off to do a French Ring seminar in Vancouver. It wasn't a huge dump of snow but it was enough to make it interesting. 

The 2 hour and a bit drive turned into almost 3.5 hours. Plus with all the hard chargers, me firsters and add a heaping dose of the stupid factor there was maroons in the ditch everywhere. 

I got to see a real nice slip and slide into the swamp by some dickweed. I was doing on average about 75-80 kmh so you gain on the slower vehicles and then you have to pick your spots to pass and really concentrate and be aware. So I am passing a long line of vehicles and this one dickweed is up my butt pushing me pushing me when I look in the mirror all I see is a huge sour puss like he just drank a bottle of vinegar. I just hold my ground and keep passing the line of cars I get to the end of the line and merge back into the snow rut. This guy just hammers it by me with the look of the 'The Incredible Hulk' on his face. 

So about 2 minutes later about 800m ahead I see this big augering "POOOOOOFFFF" of a white snow cloud and an epic spin and slide by sour puss as he put his hunk of crap into the cattails of the swamp. 

2 other motorists had already stopped to help sour puss, I didn't stop but had this uncontrollable urge to smile and wave or yell out 'DUMBASS' as I went by that I stuffed down. 

I love these guys .. Like where would he be going at 7:45 on a Saturday AM to be in a such a rush? Then to put himself and every one around him in mortal danger .. Who needs TV when you have entertainment like this on the roads? 

The weather sure can make it a jungle out there! Then add idiots in the equation .. oh boy.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like it's going to get us too...and it was just 65 degrees here on like Friday.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

No idea what any of you are talking about. 7am and sunny here! :-\"


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Looks like mainly more rain here - glad I bought another 10 bales of pine needles for by the back door. Tired of red mud.


Yup I can feel the pain of red clay thats for sure, seems like every time I get the runners cleaned up and garage cleaned up it starts all over again, because I put down runners to catch the feet when they enter back into the house after a full wipe down in the garage. Fringing annoying I tell ya.](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> I
> 
> I got to see a real nice slip and slide into the swamp by some dickweed. I was doing on average about 75-80 kmh so you gain on the slower vehicles and then you have to pick your spots to pass and really concentrate and be aware. So I am passing a long line of vehicles and this one dickweed is up my butt pushing me pushing me when I look in the mirror all I see is a huge sour puss like he just drank a bottle of vinegar. I just hold my ground and keep passing the line of cars I get to the end of the line and merge back into the snow rut. This guy just hammers it by me with the look of the 'The Incredible Hulk' on his face.
> 
> ...


Geoff,

You should have at least stopped and waved 
A couple of years ago I was driving the wife's little Mitsu Mirage
decent handling econo box. When this kid in a 911 starts weaving in and out of traffic (on the interstate) and passing on the right. He kept on getting blocked in the right lane and I kept passing him on the left  We finally get to the exit ramp with me in front of him and he loses it and puts it into the guard 
rail. I'm not totally without compassion so I back up and see if he's alright. The fool jumps out of his nice car ranting and raving how I had ENTICED him to go too fast????
Like it's my fault you don't know how to drive? His mouth was working and his legs were working so I figured he was OK. I just laughed and got back in my car and left.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

More snow for us here in MN, too! I am off tomorrow and I am going cross-country skiing. If you can't beat it, join it! The dogs can't get enough snow. Now I hope I got the crap in the back yard cleaned up beofre its buried...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

We had ice this morning (and still had to go out to preg check some of the university dairy cows) and they are calling for 12-18 inches tonight up to a rate of 2 inches an hour. :evil: They usually only close the university about once a decade for weather. This may be the early one this decade...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like ice and snow storm for us so it looks like a power outage coming.......again.
I had my electricity up dated and had a generator hookup put in this past year. 
We usually ship my 98 yr old FIL off to the wife's brother's before a storm but he's been getting to much to handle when Marianne's out of sight
Hoping the generator works like it's supposed to .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

It is so freaking cold here! I went digging through my boxes and found my coat from Fort Drum, NY - it's rated for Artic weather...I still froze getting the groceries into the truck.

Winter weather advisory and a wind chill advisory - current temp 6F, with windchill -16F. Tomorrow's forecast...high -1F, low -21F


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> It is so freaking cold here! I went digging through my boxes and found my coat from Fort Drum, NY - it's rated for Artic weather...I still froze getting the groceries into the truck.
> 
> Winter weather advisory and a wind chill advisory - current temp 6F, with windchill -16F. Tomorrow's forecast...high -1F, low -21F


:-({|=
It just passed through it wasnt nutting it did cover up all the old dog piss makes the yard look nice again:razz:


----------



## joshua thor (Jun 18, 2010)

Come on snow day!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> :-({|=
> It just passed through it wasnt nutting it did cover up all the old dog piss makes the yard look nice again:razz:


Hey that's bad for me, I don't do cold. Though I will agree, the way the snow freezes the dog shit and covers it makes me feel better about what my back yard looks like right now.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

FWIW, my Kaspersky just blocked a trojan on weather.com


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> :-({|=
> It just passed through it wasnt nutting it did cover up all the old dog piss makes the yard look nice again:razz:


It's the spring that's deadly though .. Don't let the pristine white fool you still will be dealing with dog crap minefields at one point. :-\"


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, according to a report I just heard this blizzard storm goes from New Mexico to Maine???? Hope everyone is sitting tight, warm and toasty. Here in the hills above Sequim WA we are very lucky. A heavy snow is around 6 to 8 inches, and if it lasts a week that's a big deal! Just enough snow and long enough lasting to enjoy it, nothing like what you guys get. 

BOB: I sure understand the situation with your FIL. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> FWIW, my Kaspersky just blocked a trojan on weather.com


Sorry folks I honestly had no clue about this, was just trying to shoot folks a heads up.#-o


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Sorry folks I honestly had no clue about this, was just trying to shoot folks a heads up.#-o


I just mentioned it because this Kaspersky Virus program was recommended to me by several IT folks and it has caught several things that AVG Free has let slide on another computer...it was a report on the right side of that page on the weather.com site not the actual site itself.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I just mentioned it because this Kaspersky Virus program was recommended to me by several IT folks and it has caught several things that AVG Free has let slide on another computer...it was a report on the right side of that page on the weather.com site not the actual site itself.


Oh gotcha


----------



## Jen Henriksen (Dec 21, 2010)

Still waiting for it to hit here - tomorrow morning should be a lot of fun... So glad I'm getting the hell out of here and going south this weekend.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

It's here. News says it might be the worst storm in Chicago history, I call BS. 2 male dogs and a female in heat along with a puppy. Should get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Some snow this am (dogs got to run a bit in the yard)& then turned to sleet & freezing rain. Tonight & tomorrow...ALL ice... 1/3 to 1/2 inch of it. 

My dogs are going to be doing logging in some treadmill time, tomorrow, for sure to keep everyone sane.

Sure had enough of this winter. Is it summer yet.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Rain just started here heavily


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> :-({|=
> It just passed through it wasnt nutting it did cover up all the old dog piss makes the yard look nice again:razz:





Geoff Empey said:


> It's the spring that's deadly though .. Don't let the pristine white fool you still will be dealing with dog crap minefields at one point. :-\"


I try and be fairly diligent with the dog shit I got lazy one winter, what a nasty mess I had in the spring


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> It is so freaking cold here! I went digging through my boxes and found my coat from Fort Drum, NY - it's rated for Artic weather...I still froze getting the groceries into the truck.
> 
> Winter weather advisory and a wind chill advisory - current temp 6F, with windchill -16F. Tomorrow's forecast...high -1F, low -21F


 
Hate to rub it in, but 69 here tomorrow, maybe some rain.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> Hate to rub it in, but 69 here tomorrow, maybe some rain.


Thats crazy I just checked the weather.com and your getting 70 and SC only getting 50 by us WTF.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Knock on wood here! 3 inches of sleet on the ground. Pretty much the same for the whole city (St. Louis). 
10 miles north/northwest has 12-20 inches of snow.
30 miles south/southeast has freezing rain.
The sleet doesn't stick to the power lines near as bad as the freezing rain but we're expecting strong winds in the next few days and -zero temps so the generator is still cocked and loaded! 
Hwy 70 is closed from Kansas City to within 30 miles of St. Louis.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Knock on wood here! 3 inches of sleet on the ground. Pretty much the same for the whole city (St. Louis).
> 10 miles north/northwest has 12-20 inches of snow.
> 30 miles south/southeast has freezing rain.
> The sleet doesn't stick to the power lines near as bad as the freezing rain but we're expecting strong winds in the next few days and -zero temps so the generator is still cocked and loaded!
> Hwy 70 is closed from Kansas City to within 30 miles of St. Louis.


thats wild being such short distances and such variations of precipitation. Nature is one freaky bad ass thing ain't it. I saw on the news there considering shutting down roadways because parts of Lake Michigan is throwing 25 feet rogue waves onto the roadways.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> thats wild being such short distances and such variations of precipitation. Nature is one freaky bad ass thing ain't it. I saw on the news there considering shutting down roadways because parts of Lake Michigan is throwing 25 feet rogue waves onto the roadways.



Some of the joys of living in the midwest! 
Being within 10-15 miles from the confluence of the Mississippi and the Missouri rivers creats all sorts of weird weather patterns. As the crow flies I'm about 3 or so from the Missouri. I used to be about one mile from the Mississippi and I'm 10 miles from that house. It could be in the 60s next week. You just never know!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Knock on wood here! 3 inches of sleet on the ground. Pretty much the same for the whole city (St. Louis).
> 10 miles north/northwest has 12-20 inches of snow.
> 30 miles south/southeast has freezing rain.
> The sleet doesn't stick to the power lines near as bad as the freezing rain but we're expecting strong winds in the next few days and -zero temps so the generator is still cocked and loaded!
> Hwy 70 is closed from Kansas City to within 30 miles of St. Louis.


Ew I don't like hearing that. I have a friend ready to give birth any day out there.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Ew I don't like hearing that. I have a friend ready to give birth any day out there.



Where at exactly?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Some of the joys of living in the midwest!
> Being within 10-15 miles from the confluence of the Mississippi and the Missouri rivers creats all sorts of weird weather patterns. As the crow flies I'm about 3 or so from the Missouri. I used to be about one mile from the Mississippi and I'm 10 miles from that house. It could be in the 60s next week. You just never know!


We only got 2-3 inches from this last deal but we've had more snow then usual so far and we still have the snowiest months coming . With what we have already we are more than likely looking at some record flooding this spring . 

The other day I did a search and I was going up a steep hill with Bingo , the snow was so deep he looked like he was swimming . Currently around 0 degrees F with the wind chill factor -10 to -20 degrees F .


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Where at exactly?


Louisburg KS. She said they are 50 min from the hospital, on a good day with no traffic. I think if it was me, I'd have stayed in a hotel in town, but I'm a whimp and have no qualms admitting, I refuse to give birth without drugs and surrounded by profesionals.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

It's here .. We have had a dump so far of a bout 15 cm in 2 hours and it is still coming hard, lots of wind too. They canceled the kid's school buses (schools are open) but they ain't going. They are calling for less snow that what you guys got in the midwest but as we all know that can change. I've got gas in the blower so I'm ok! Looking forward to blowing snow as this is the first 'real' dump we've had this season.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

just had to dig out chest deep to open the basement door for the dogs to get in/out.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

wunderground just updated its viewing pages and the new wundermap (they got out the glitches) is pretty neat.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Still cold as hell here, and before I get called a wimp...my furnace is out, like not pumping warm air at all. Spent the night with the kids at a friends house, came home to ice inside the house and a flooded basement - too cold to go find the source of the water too. Thinking we aren't going to be staying here again tonight either.

I tried adjusting it, the pilot light is on, it's blowing...but it's no part of being warm in here.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Guess they were right this time!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I am sorry to report that in Savannah today...Its one of the ten best days of the year. 75 degrees, sunny with low humidity. It will be cold in the 40-50 range tomorrow.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> I am sorry to report that in Savannah today...Its one of the ten best days of the year. 75 degrees, sunny with low humidity. It will be cold in the 40-50 range tomorrow.


You're a damn liar Fernandez. You're not the least bit sorry to report the temperature is 75 in Savannah. 
When the temperature gets up to 50 in Colorado I'll be out in my T-shirt ;-)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

This is nutts and blows big time just north of us and south of us is 70 and we are in the middle of the two states and its 50 with gusting winds, what the hell. this is F up. Either give me dam snow or heat to play in dammit.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Just came across this in regards to the storm.


----------

